# The Witcher: Möglicherweise gibt es noch eine weitere Serie



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Möglicherweise gibt es noch eine weitere Serie*

						Der Executive Producer der Netflix-Serie The Witcher hat in einem Interview verraten, dass es wohl noch eine weitere Serie rund um den Zauberer Geralt von Riva geben wird. Diese soll sich jedoch von der Serie mit Realschauspielern abheben.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Möglicherweise gibt es noch eine weitere Serie*


----------



## Scholdarr (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Möglicherweise gibt es noch eine weitere Serie*

"Gleichwohl soll die Netflix-Adaption viel mehr Horror aufzeigen als die bisher erschienenen Videospiele oder die Bücher. So wird die Serie eine FSK-Freigabe ab 16 Jahren erhalten"

Ähm, das halte ich für eine gewagte Behauptung bzw. für eine Behauptung, die frei erfunden ist. 

Weder ist für die Serie "viel mehr" Horror angekündigt als in den Büchern, noch ist eine FSK-16 Freigabe irgendein Indiz dafür.

Einige Inhalte der Bücher müssten eigentlich FSK-18 haben, wenn man sie 1zu1 umsetzt...


----------



## DarkWing13 (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Möglicherweise gibt es noch eine weitere Serie*

Aus der Anime-Phase bin ich lange raus, daher kann ich Zeichentrick-/Animationsserien, vor allem wenn es bereits eine Realverfilmung/Serie gibt, nichts mehr abgewinnen. (eine kürzliche Ausnahme "Death and Robots")

Bei Film/TV sieht das Auge mit  , und hier finde ich, das die Qualität, sprich die Ausarbeitung und Detailierung der Bilder, immer mehr zurück geht. 
Auf kantige Strichgrafik kann ich verzichten...das ist eher was für Teenager und darunter... 

mfg


----------



## uka (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Möglicherweise gibt es noch eine weitere Serie*

Zumindest der 2. und 3. Teil der Spiele-Reihe (welcher ja nichts mit der Serie zutun hat) besitzt eine USK 18 und Pegi 18 Einstufung. Wie kann da eine 16 Einstufung "härter" sein ?

Bei den Büchern habe ich keine Ahnung und über die Qualität der Serie wird man erst bald streiten können.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Möglicherweise gibt es noch eine weitere Serie*



uka schrieb:


> Zumindest der 2. und 3. Teil der Spiele-Reihe (welcher ja nichts mit der Serie zutun hat) besitzt eine USK 18 und Pegi 18 Einstufung. Wie kann da eine 16 Einstufung "härter" sein ?
> 
> Bei den Büchern habe ich keine Ahnung und über die Qualität der Serie wird man erst bald streiten können.



Meine Vermutung ist auch das man sich da womöglich auf die Bücher bezieht?
Mehr "Horror" und dann FSK16? Aha, wusste garnicht das all die Witcher Spiele ab FSK12 waren.


----------

